# Bale Command Plus Mount...#@*&@(%



## Blainesdad (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok...what do you guys mount your bale command plus monitors with? I have googled and googled, check NH parts website, etc and can't find what to mount this stupid thing with. The monitor has the spade back on it so I stopped at TSC the other day and picked up a cheap SMV sign bracket but the spade on the monitor only goes down into it so far and is shaky to say the least. I am mounting it on my horizontal cab post on my John Deere 5100M which is directly to the right of the operator station in the cab. I am enclosing a pic of my post and mounting location. Pics or part numbers would be a huge help here...thanks a bunch!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I used SMV bracket. You are correct it doesnt fit quite right. I used some aluminum angle on my cab post and mounted all 3 monitors to it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

A quality smv bracket would help. A lot of cheap ones out there. When I mount them in a cab with mounts like yours, I make a plate to bolt to the cab mounts. To this plate I weld a tab perpendicular to the plate. The tab has a 3/8” hole in it. I then weld another tab to a piece of 1” shaft with a 3/8” hole. Bolt the shaft to the plate tab. NH does have a kit that will clamp to the shaft in different positions and comes with a good smv bracket. You find the kit in the BR baler partbook under accessories, if I remember right. If you can not find it I can get you the number. Simple but works very well.


----------



## Blainesdad (Jun 18, 2010)

Mike do you have a picture of your set up or a part number for the New Holland part that you are referring to? Also where does one get a "quality" SMV bracket?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Take the cheap SMV mount to a vise and crimp the slides tighter. That’s all I use.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I have not found a kit number but the components areI found it in the BR7060 electrical section.

I will try and take a picture of the kit and the brackets I make and post later tonight.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually have a really nice solid mount I bought 6 years ago. Dealers can't find one anymore. I really wanted one for my other tractor. Tried 2 Kubota & CNH dealers and both were stumped. 
Bought it from Hoobers about 6 years ago. Its very strong and stable.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The photos are of the brackets we make for some of the NH tractors, but have also used the same design for JD. This bracket is a little more elaborate than the one I described in the previous post in that it also has an additional plate that is slotted so the shaft can be level even if the cab post is at an angle.

The other photo is a bracket from NH. I do not think there is a kit but have to buy individual parts. This does come with each new round baler.


----------

